
iExec (decentralized cloud) announces Dapp challenge with a $150K prize pool - okxyd
https://twitter.com/iEx_ec/status/936595661843202049
======
PierGab
Will it be possible one day to run a whole OS (e.g. an iExec linux distro
specially made for that purpose) via iExec? Then one could just own a cheap
low-end PC, which would emulate a high-end PC as long as s/he pays some RLC.
This application would probably be much less CPU-intensive than most
applications iExec will be used for, but it may be of interest for many more
users.

~~~
okxyd
Not part of the team but they did an AMA not long ago and there is this reply:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/iexec/comments/7besol/the_official_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iexec/comments/7besol/the_official_iexec_ama_ask_me_anything_november_8/dphf1l4/)

The biggest issue right now is that before the result of the computation is
sent you need for the Ethereum blockchain to mine a new block, however as
explained it's a temporary limitation so I think one day it could be possible
if there is not this problem of delay. Also you should check Truebit too if
you are interested by the subject.

------
julienbrg
Feel very free to ask questions about the dapp challenge or about iExec.
[https://iex.ec](https://iex.ec)

------
wally85
What languages are supported by iExec?

~~~
julienbrg
Any language: you can deploy your legacy application and start to monetise it
on the blockchain.

